# Eagle Scout project



## nk1nk (Nov 15, 2011)

I have a 16 year old that is a die hard waterfowler and is looking to do an Eagle Scout project to benefit waterfowl in some way. Any suggestions or contacts that may help would be appreciated. Thanks in advance


----------



## mtnrunner260 (Feb 15, 2010)

I'd suggest talking to the manager at the closest WMA.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I might suggest asking him to organize a marsh cleanup where he coordinated with groups to pick up hulls and wads throughout a WMA.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

How much trouble would a little organized burn cause?? ;-)

Boy Scouts + Fire + Phrags = Best Eagle Scout Project Ever. I can see the news headlines now, "Boy Scout sets Phrags Ablaze." 

Bax*'s idea is a really good one!


----------



## nk1nk (Nov 15, 2011)

Thanks for the reply guys. As much as I love the burning phrag idea, I think the clean up project would involve a little less of the authorities. He has actually mentioned wanting to do a clean up project, and there is definitely plenty to clean up!


----------



## GoneGoosin (Aug 17, 2011)

He could also build duck or goose nests. There are certain clubs and WMA's that allow them. PM me if you would like more information on this avenue.


----------



## hemionus (Aug 23, 2009)

435.723.5887

Call Bear River Migratory Bird Refuge and talk to Howard the Refuge biologist.

If you were down around Richfield I could find you a project.


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

I know a lot of places that had wood duck boxes either destroyed by hunters or taken out by the flood.


----------



## izzydog (Jan 18, 2008)

http://wasatchwigeons.org/
The Wasatch Wigeon Association has a B.S.A. coordinator specifically for boys looking for service projects and Eagle projects. We have had boys build and install wood duck nest boxes and we have an Eagle Scout project being done right now building the DWR goose nest boxes. Check out the website or message me and I can get the contact info if you are interested.


----------



## OldGeezer (Jun 3, 2014)

My son's eagle project was to clean up trash along the Weber between Rockport and Echo for one summer. He also fixed the fisherman access ladders over the fences. He contacted the DWR to get the new ladders where the old ones couldn't be fixed.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

OldGeezer said:


> My son's eagle project was to clean up trash along the Weber between Rockport and Echo for one summer. He also fixed the fisherman access ladders over the fences. He contacted the DWR to get the new ladders where the old ones couldn't be fixed.


 I have made that run a couple times as well. I worked with the Walk In Access Manager (Clint) on this and it is something that desperately needs to be done.

I'd definitely commend a youth for doing this project as it really goes a long way in preserving WIA areas for fishermen.


----------



## stuckduck (Jan 31, 2008)

you could try the Bear River Bird Refuge...... I know they welcome scout projects... they have some red tape as usual but wouldn't hurt to give them a call..


----------



## nk1nk (Nov 15, 2011)

I really appreciate all the ideas. I've passed on the info, and helped him find some numbers to call. I will keep you guys posted on what he ends up doing. Again thank you for all the replies.


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

Glad we could help. If you don't find anything, I need about 2 dozen decoys rigged and my garage needs a cleaning.


----------



## elitewaterfowl (Sep 5, 2014)

Look up Carl the duckman Taylor with Wild Over Wood ducks and have him give you plans and tell you what you need to do wood duck nesting boxes. Thats what I did and it was awesome!!


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

You can also contact the Louisiana department of wildlife. They've been building wood duck nesting boxes for 50+ years. They'll give you the plans and recommendations for installing them free


----------

